# Okay so I'm riding I come across a snake what now?



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

G'day,
I was wondering what would you do if you are riding and then you come across a snake what do you do?:?

If it was a fair distance away you could stop and turn around but what if it directly in front of you and your horse won't stand still.:?

I appreciate any answers thanks.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've had to deal with this multiple times at my work guiding trail rides where it's one way... What I've done is gotten off my horse and slowly crept toward the snake to where it would slither away. Once it's far enough off the pathway, hand walk your horse past it until it feels safe. If there are others with you, then once your horse has passed they should follow just fine.

I can't find the picture now, but probabaly 2-3 months ago I ran into a 5-6 ft rattlesnake when leading a trail ride. Took me probably 5 minutes to get the snake to move far enough off the extremely narrow trail for us to pass


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

So far, trot over it. I dunno if it's me or my horse, but the only two times I've ever seen snakes on the trail were as we were already going past them and my horse didn't react in the slightest. By the time I realized it was a snake, he was already behind us.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, it depends on where exactly the snake is, what kind, and of course how the horse reacts. If it's not a dangerous one that I know will leave us alone, I just ride past it and don't bother with it. I've never had a horse be spooky about a snake other than the one that stopped and refused to move on the trail for the huge rattler in our way.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Clydesdales said:


> G'day,
> I was wondering what would you do if you are riding and then you come across a snake what do you do?:?
> 
> If it was a fair distance away you could stop and turn around but what if it directly in front of you and your horse won't stand still.:?
> ...



Since just about every snake in Australia is very deadly (or so it seems from my reading), I'd just stop and let it go past. If the horse won't stand still then you can only either turn it around or back up.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Most snakes out here are rattlers. If I'm lucky enough to see them before I'm over top of them and have the room, I'll give them a wide berth and go around. If I don't have that kind of room then I will stop and make a lot of noise until it moves along. Most times they don't want to be near you anymore than you want to be near them, and if you give them enough time they will get out of your way.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought snakes didn't have any hearing but picked up vibrations thro the ground or their tongue.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know if they hear me or just see me waving hands like a crazy lady. I know a lot of them don't move when we canter up the wash and they've got to feel that.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Usually we walk right over them because by the time we see them, they are right there. I was at a horse show one summer when a snake slithered right under my horse and continued on his merry way....

Of course we mostly just have (as far as poisonous go's) copperheads and water moccasins, there are a few rattle snakes....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, it depends on the snake. Thankfully, around here, the only poisonous ones are rattlers so if I come across one of them, I kill it. If I'm on a horse that will stand steady for it, I can hit one with a pistol from about 10 feet away pretty easily. However, if I'm on a horse that's skittish about it, I'll generally take them far enough away so that they calm down then I go back afoot and kill it with whatever I have handy.

I simply can't suffer a rattler to live. I've had too many animals die due to rattler bites over the years. 

Any other, non-poisonous snakes, I generally just take a wide berth and leave them be.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I read online that noise and vibrations scare off snakes.. shame you can't lug a giant boombox with you.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

As a fellow Aussie, OP, this is something that's been on my mind a lot lately! So far I haven't encountered any when riding, but I did almost tread on two in the paddock one day. I basically swore and stumbled backwards whilst they slithered away.

But when I'm riding, I try to keep my eyes on the ground a good 10 metres or so ahead so that I can spot any suspicious looking sticks. If I did come across one, I think I'd back my horse up as quickly as possible and just get the heck out of there.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My horses always see the snakes before I do. They bow up and snort. I see what kind it is and depending on what kind of snake is dictates how wide the berth I give it. 
I always have a pistol in the pickup but don't carry one on myself..might be too tempted to shoot an ill behaved horse, non listening dog or recalcitrant cow...Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

IF I see the snake before I have actually ridden over the top of it, I would normally scream like a girl and run away :lol: :lol:

In all seriousness, should I see one before I got to it, I would stop and let it cross. No way would I approach it. Especially not a Tiger snake. Those ******s are seriously aggressive. If it is refusing to move I would just go in a different direction if possible, or get off and stomp and make loud noises until I annoyed it enough to leave.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not going near any snake to make it move of all the things I've been taught its to leave it alone if it's to close stand still except that's the one thing I never do I go jelly when I see them.

I'm not too worried about the Red Bellys they usually leave me alone it's the King Browns and Tigers.

If I had my firearm licence I would shoot them if they tried to harm me.
My horse isn't the best at standing still unless he can see the reason why.

I don't usually worrie to much but I'm riding down by our creek a lot because of the cows and there is a aggressive Tiger snake that lives there and I don't want to have get chased by it like my dad he was lucky that he had his horse with him and that he could get on bareback (his horse was 18hh).


Thanks for all your answers I think I'll keep my eyes peeled and hopefully I won't have any encounters and if I do I am a good distance away so I can turn away.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Avoid Tiger areas during breeding season first of all - All summer basically lol. This is generally wet areas - near ponds, dams and creeks. Don't jump any logs without checking the other side first, so you don't jump on top of one getting a bit of sun. Stick to worn trails where possible - fire breaks are awesome for this - to make sure you and your horse can see your footing.

The next thing I would do would be to carry a first aid kit with me at all times in summer. A good elasticated bandage is best for snake-bite. As well as that, a mobile phone tucked into your pocket can also be a huge advantage. Remember if you ever have to bandage a bite, start on the site of the punctures and wrap it firmly, but not tourniquet tight, and immobilise the bite area.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I draw my pistol, and send mr noshoulders to snakey hell


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

6gun Kid said:


> I draw my pistol, and send mr noshoulders to snakey hell


And in Australia, this won't work 

OP: Don't try to kill the snakes you see. Unlike other places in the world, in Australia reptiles are considered protected species, and killing them can get you some big fines. 

(Also, don't carry a pistol. Also illegal in Australia.)


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Only have the timber rattler up here for poisonous ones and they are extremely rare. Most are harmless bug and rodent eaters and for that I'm thankful.

I've only seen one once and I do a lot of wandering in the woods. The one I saw was many years ago and it was a baby sunning himself on the front steps of an old farmhouse I was renting when I first moved up here. The stupid boy upstairs didn't believe me when I said don't touch it's a rattler. He grabbed it, boxed it up and took it to the college for ID. No idea what the professor did with it, as long as it wasn't on my steps I was fine with that.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's interesting how different everything is in different places! I've never even heard of a King Brown or Tiger snake... No super aggressive snakes where I live


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"_In most Australian states, they are protected species, and to kill or injure one incurs a fine of up to $7,500, as well as a jail sentence of 18 months in some states._"

I leave rattlesnakes alone in the wild. In my yard, I kill them - I don't want to take a chance on a grandkid finding one! My horse doesn't like snakes, but she doesn't panic either. The snakes normally slither away.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've never encountered a snake before (but almost all of my riding is in an arena, so I guess that's to be expected x.x) But it's really cool to hear what everyone else does!
I'd probably just let it toddle on past... I happen to like snakes--assuming they aren't attacking me, of course. xD


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Many years ago, while hiking in the Rincon Mtns, I heard a rattle but could not figure out where it was coming from. I stopped, but still couldn't figure it out - until I looked down! The rattlesnake was between my feet, looking up!

I landed about 25 feet away, and decided I owed rattlesnakes a bit of patience...:wink:


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

The snakes I run into the most are just big black rat snakes. While they are big and ussually surprise ya, they are pretty harmless. Ocasionally I'll run into a copper head. Those I give as much room as possible. If I have a way of safely dispatching it I will depending on where I am.

When i trail guided i would say 9 out of 10 times we went by snakes no one on the trail ride even knew about it. The horses paid no attention to them and i sure as heck wasn't going to point it out to have a bunch of freaked out people when they saw an 5-6 ft black snake laying along the trail. Of course one day I stood there and pointed out a 10 point buck about 10 yards away and nobody could pick him out standing broadside in some scrub brush so why would I think they would notice a snake in the leaves.:lol:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I've either been blessed or cursed, depending on your perspective. To date every horse I've ever had has had no fear of snakes. My current two tend to be curious and want to investigate. Our TW stallion just wasn't afraid of anything. Most of the rest just ignored them. My old QH mare would ride right over one even knowing it was there. She use to scare the p--- out of me at times, because even in cases where a rattlesnake was singing it's rattles she'd keep right on going straight at it. Thankfully they were always trying to get away so it was never a problem. She tried to run over the largest Eastern Diamondback I ever killed. A bit over 6' long.
The only snake I worried about was a Cottonmouth, because they can decide to stand their ground and get aggressive. Luckily any we might have come up on have either stayed hidden to slipped away unnoticed.
I use to worry a little when I first started riding out in the woods, because you always saw in the movies how horses are frightened and spook over snakes, but I soon stopped worrying since none of our horses ever cared.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> Avoid Tiger areas during breeding season first of all - All summer basically lol. This is generally wet areas - near ponds, dams and creeks. Don't jump any logs without checking the other side first, so you don't jump on top of one getting a bit of sun. Stick to worn trails where possible - fire breaks are awesome for this - to make sure you and your horse can see your footing.
> 
> The next thing I would do would be to carry a first aid kit with me at all times in summer. A good elasticated bandage is best for snake-bite. As well as that, a mobile phone tucked into your pocket can also be a huge advantage. Remember if you ever have to bandage a bite, start on the site of the punctures and wrap it firmly, but not tourniquet tight, and immobilise the bite area.



If I had a choice I would be miles away from the area where this Tiger lives but like said we've been putting the dairy heard around the creek lately.

And yes I carry a first aid kit with a snake bandage and I've been taught how to put it on but fortunately I've never had to use it.
I don't have a phone but do have walki talkis available to use.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

None of my horses have ever acted afraid of any snake we've run across. If we meet up with what looks like a copper head I just turn them away and go around... If any other of the Non poisoness ones we have here in WV all mine will just walk ride up to and over them if they don't move


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Also if you know a snake has taken up some place close as a home, and its proven to be agressive. Can you call someone, like Snake Control lol... I know that show on TV has people that come out and remove venomus or agressive snakes. But thats in Florida. Anything like that down there?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm curious - if your horse was bitten by a snake, would you take it home, or stay where you are and call the vet to tell them to get to where you are as fast as possible? I ask because of the whole 'immobilization' thing.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tracer said:


> I'm curious - if your horse was bitten by a snake, would you take it home, or stay where you are and call the vet to tell them to get to where you are as fast as possible? I ask because of the whole 'immobilization' thing.


I would make sure the horse was not in any further danger (snakes usually nick off once they have done the damage thankfully) and then stay there with the horse. I would then get the vet to come to us. Most vets in my area that deal with horses have a 4x4 so they can get in and out of tough places.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I never thought about it.
I will defiantly take a walki talki I have one and dad has the other.
Would a snake bandage work on a horse?
And the creek is right beside the dairy so I'm not far away from people.
I think I would stay with my horse to make sure is okay.
Is cold running water good for a snake bite? If it is then should I lead him to the running water to stand in it if it was beside me?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Tracer said:


> I'm curious - if your horse was bitten by a snake, would you take it home, or stay where you are and call the vet to tell them to get to where you are as fast as possible? I ask because of the whole 'immobilization' thing.


Can't say what I'd do in Australia since I'm not up on the study of the significant variety of lethal snakes there.

In the US I wouldn't worry much about a copperhead. They aren't generally lethal for a healthy adult human (barring allergic reaction, etc..), but still extremely painful. A horse being significantly larger shouldn't have a problem handling it. Won't feel good, but they should weather it ok so for that bite I'd probably just go home and make the horse comfortable. Might call the vet if the swelling was significant.
All the other snakes I'd certainly call the vet for and only move the horse on the advice of the vet. Cottonmouths are aggressive and more concern, but the snake I really would worry in the east would be the Eastern Diamondback, because it is the largest of the rattlesnake family so it has a large enough mouth to get a good bite and carries a large dose of venom. Of course the Mojave is the most toxic of the rattlers, but it doesn't range as far as the southeast. The canebrake rattlesnake worries me too with it's larger fangs and large doses of venom.

Of course the coral snake has the most lethal venom of any North American snake. Luckily it's probably the least aggressive and prefers to avoid problems (I've only seen one in the wild). The real problem is there's probably no anti venom available for it anymore so while you stood a good chance of succumbing anyway (very toxic) you're even more likely to die now.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Keeping still makes the most sense- keeps that heart rate lower and ultimately you don't want the venom going places. 

This is an interesting thread, being from the PNW I never have had this problem, it's good to know for if I decide to move elsewhere (which might happen)


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

The biggest pproblem with the copperhead bites is the after bite complications. The bite is very painful and can make a person very sick but the fact is most bites are a dry bite. No venom. However infection can set in very quickly followed by necrosis of the tissue. Either caused by the venom or the infection. I don't know a thing about your snakes down unde and really don't want to learn. i don't really like snakes.:lol:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Like others have said, it depends on the snake. Thankfully, around here, the only poisonous ones are rattlers so if I come across one of them, I kill it. If I'm on a horse that will stand steady for it, I can hit one with a pistol from about 10 feet away pretty easily. However, if I'm on a horse that's skittish about it, I'll generally take them far enough away so that they calm down then I go back afoot and kill it with whatever I have handy.
> 
> I simply can't suffer a rattler to live. I've had too many animals die due to rattler bites over the years.
> 
> Any other, non-poisonous snakes, I generally just take a wide berth and leave them be.


Wow....not many women like you around these parts.....I've got a good one...but if I didn't.....


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just walk over here them here in west texas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If your horse is bitten, bandage tight above the bite and keep him/her as still as possible. Much like a human that is bitten. A bite from a brownie or tiger will take a horse out quite quickly, and the lower legs pump a lot of blood, a few minutes of walking and that venom will be circulating through the body and beginning to cause organ damage. 


You'd be fairly unlucky to stumble across one though while riding. They are extremely sensitive to vibrations in the ground, and a horse's hoof steps create a lot of vibration. A snake is more likely to slither away than hang around to see what is coming. 

The browns can be pretty nasty though, so if you DO happen to bump into one I would be looking at backing the heck away or backing up and waiting for it to move on. Don't annoy it and don't scare it, they tend to react with aggression.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I kill rattlesnakes whenever possible.

I have a friend who can use the hondo end of his rope to kill snakes from the saddle by popping them on the head. I have several friends who say they can do this, but I've only seen this one guy do it.

I tried that three times. Twice I missed the snakes and bumped the back end of my horse with the hondo. Once, I somehow flipped the snake up into the air and I immediately gigged my horse forward because I had no idea where the thing was going after that! 

So, I'm pretty much stuck having to find a rock or two and mashing them with that. Not very flashy.

Other snakes I just leave alone and we go around them.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Wow, so many people killing snakes! I am not overly fond of rattlesnakes, but I guess I am too much of a softie to consider killing them for just existing. Yeah, if a rattlesnake is near the house/barn, they've got to go (dead or moved) but elsewhere? I dislike rodents more than snakes. I actually like seeing blacksnakes/rat snakes though. They take care of the rodents AND are said eat rattlers too. I'm not sure on the truth of that, but they at least eat up the food the rattlers are after, so same effect. Can be unnerving if you're not expecting them and a big one pops up though. 

A friend had a 6 or 7 foot blacksnake that lived under their house. As long as he was there they never had any poisonous snakes about. When he disappeared (suspect he got field mowed) the rattlesnakes started creeping about again.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Fortunately the part of the state I live in doesn't really have rattlers, there are a few but they are rare. Unfortunately the part of the state I prefer to ride ion has plenty of them, central/eastern Oregon. I always worry when riding over there but so far it's been for no reason, I give the snakes a chance to move away and they do. Matter of fact I don't actually know anyone whose horse has been bit by a rattler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I would think that horses are so large that a snake bite (depending on the snake, of course!) wouldn't have much effect?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Zexious said:


> I would think that horses are so large that a snake bite (depending on the snake, of course!) wouldn't have much effect?


Depends on the snake.

A quarter horse owner I know had a horse die after it was bitten on the face by a rattlesnake and the swelling shut off the airway. Treatment failed.

I've seen others bitten by rattlesnakes have muscle loss in the area of the bite that were essentially unsound for riding after that. And while they were fighting the toxins, it was horrid to watch. Same with people. 

Sure, most survive, even people, but it's not something I risk.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Haha, I didn't mean to suggest I was going to toss my horse into a pit of snakes. xD

Interesting, though. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Zexious said:


> I would think that horses are so large that a snake bite (depending on the snake, of course!) wouldn't have much effect?


Unfortunately this is not the case. In Australia we do have a lot of venomous snakes, with Brown snakes also being highly aggressive. Each year quite a number of horses fall victim to snake bites. Most often while in the paddock - horses grazing and bumping into a snake and getting bitten on the nose. The airways swell up extremely quickly and usually the horse suffocates to death before its organs are all shut down from the venom. 
If you're lucky and get to the horse in time, a vet can administer anti-venom but it can be hit and miss, and often the horse will suffer many side effects many months after the actual bite.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

womack29 said:


> Just walk over here them here in west texas
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here in Arizona. I've seen a few rattlers and a lot of other snakes and never had one bother me.....even the rattlers. My horses have never noticed them. 

One time I was outside a medical clinic and there was a rattlesnake right by the sliding glass doors and I thought there was a chance he could wander in if the doors opened so I told the custodian and he came with a box and a broom to catch the snake. The poor snake wanted nothing more than to escape even with the guy was trying to sweep him into the box with the broom. I felt bad after that because the snake wasn't aggressive at all.....he only wanted to get away. So I give rattlesnakes some sympathy after that. Maybe sympathy isn't the right word. But I realize they aren't out there trying to bite people they just want to live their lives in peace like most animals do.

I know if I or my horse steps in the wrong place at the wrong time we could get bitten. But (knock on wood) after living my whole life (almost 40 years) in Arizona I have never had a problem with a rattlesnake. So yeah, I've ridden past a few snakes but my horses haven't even noticed and a snake has never given me any trouble. 

I think the biggest risk is for dogs, they seem to stick their nose into everything.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay so now if my horse did get bitten of course I'd bandage it but should I leave him? he doesn't like to stand still and there is no good spot to tie him.

it really makes you think doesn't it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Darrin said:


> Matter of fact I don't actually know anyone whose horse has been bit by a rattler.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then you're lucky. I lost a percheron mare to a snake bite on her jaw a few years ago.

Thankfully, she's the only horse I've lost personally, but I've known quite a few other folks who lost horses. I've lost more dogs and cattle to rattlers and I've had several human friends get bitten. It's ugly.

Clydesdale, do you carry a cell phone? Do you get cell phone service where you ride (I don't most times)? IMHO, that would be your best bet because you wouldn't want to leave the horse by himself, especially if there is nothing to tie him to or he won't stay tied. It would be a bad deal for you to run off and leave him only to come back an hour later and he's gone wandering off somewhere.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Then you're lucky. I lost a percheron mare to a snake bite on her jaw a few years ago.
> 
> Thankfully, she's the only horse I've lost personally, but I've known quite a few other folks who lost horses. I've lost more dogs and cattle to rattlers and I've had several human friends get bitten. It's ugly.
> 
> Clydesdale, do you carry a cell phone? Do you get cell phone service where you ride (I don't most times)? IMHO, that would be your best bet because you wouldn't want to leave the horse by himself, especially if there is nothing to tie him to or he won't stay tied. It would be a bad deal for you to run off and leave him only to come back an hour later and he's gone wandering off somewhere.



No I don't carry a mobile because where we ride is a five minute walk to my house.
But does a walki talki count?


----------



## CheyRider (Nov 3, 2013)

When I see a snake, I get off the horse and admire it, then tell everyone for days how I met a real snake... I'm in Germany, and snakes are very rare here


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

We see snakes all the time in the warmer months. Never had a horse have an issue with them, kings, gophers or rattlers. Most move off the trail when they feel us coming, or they shoot off into the brush for cover. I've only ever had two times when a snake wouldn't move out of the way. Both times they were rattlers.

First time, we were riding on a wider fire road type trail. Rattler was stretched across, sunning himself. We waited for a bit for him to move on and when he didn't, I dismounted (from a seriously safe distance!), and tossed some rocks near him to try and 'encourage' him to move on. Nothing hit him, but dude wasn't moving. He decided to curl up and get in striking position (obviously he felt threatened). Then he went all Cobra on me, raised up and started snaking towards me a foot off the ground. Never seen one do that before. We decided he won, and backtracked to a different trail to get home.

Other time, two rattlers doing the deed in the middle of the trail. Never seen snake mating rituals before and it was kind of fascinating. It went on FOREVER. So long that two other horse groups, a set of mountain bikers and some hikers all surrounded the lovers on both sides of the trail, watching NatGeo in HD. Honestly, it was kinda cool to see. 

One thing I have always been taught is to carry two sections of new garden hose, cleaned in ziplock in my saddle bags. Because rattlers around here aren't usually aggressive, a lot of snake bites end up being on the horse's nose while they are grazing or shuffling around in the bushes. The hoses go in their nostrils to keep the airways open when the nose swells up, until you can get steroids in the horse. 

I've never done it and never seen it personally, but I've always carried them just in case.


----------

